# CPT code 22845 with 22851



## clgrn1@gmail.com (Mar 10, 2011)

Is separate reimbursment allowed for 22851 with 22845 or would this be inclusive of 22845?
An guidance and references are appreciated.
Thanks,
Cindy


----------



## Colleen25 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes, you can report 22845 & 22851 together.  22851 is not bundled with 22845.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes.  These can be reported together.

If different instrumentation is used in addition to the metal cages or methylmethacrylate through the same approach (eg, an *anterior* plating system) or pedicle screws and posterior lumbar interbody fusion utilizing cages, then the appropriate instrumentation code would be reported in addition to code 22851. However, 22851 and 22845 should not both be reported if *only* the metal cage is inserted.” 


http://www2.aaos.org/aaos/archives/bulletin/oct04/code.htm


----------



## clgrn1@gmail.com (Mar 15, 2011)

*CPT codes 22845 with 22851*

Thank you for your responses. greatly appreciated.


----------



## CHARLENA79 (Dec 8, 2011)

RebeccaWoodward* said:


> Yes.  These can be reported together.
> 
> If different instrumentation is used in addition to the metal cages or methylmethacrylate through the same approach (eg, an *anterior* plating system) or pedicle screws and posterior lumbar interbody fusion utilizing cages, then the appropriate instrumentation code would be reported in addition to code 22851. However, 22851 and 22845 should not both be reported if *only* the metal cage is inserted.”
> 
> ...



It is to my understanding that when billing an ACDF, 22845 would NOT be separately billable in additon to 22851 if the purpose of the additional instrumentation i.e. screws, plating is to only stabilize the cage. Anybody have any additional information in regards?


----------

